# CF Dead. T5 or LED?



## BellaB (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello all,

The ballast has just died in my 48" Compact Fluorescent Twin Tube light fixture. It housed 2 GE 45851's bulbs which have been discontinued  so it's a sensible time to switch to something else. I loved these lights.

My first reflex was to pop an AH Supply 2x54watt Linear Kit into the old hood. Then I started researching bulbs & began to wonder if LED would be a good option at this point.

Can I get a good LED solution for about the same $$ as the AH Supply kit ($85) & 2 T5 bulbs (~$50 Geissman?)? I can manage a DIY kit with instructions, but am not an electrician.

My tank is a standard 55gal x 48" heavily planted. I'm currently subbing in a spare T5 6500K off the shelf bulb (backup) from my greenhouse & the color is way too green.

Thanks for any advise.


----------



## bluediscus (Sep 27, 2008)

There is a good discussion on cheaper LEDs over at the reef forums. You can try this link for the "china led" discussion. They're talking of $160 fixtures that can replace 250MH bulbs.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2110092

Its a lengthy (64 pg) discussion. Basically some of the reef guys are having good success with high power LEDs. Maybe you'll find a link or a review for a fixture that fits your tank size. Of course freshwater plants require a different spectrum. Some of the sources listed might have freshwater specific fixtures. I've contacted some but have gotten no response yet. Keep us posted with what you decide!


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

IMO, I would go w/ a T5HO light fixture. The selection of bulbs allow you to create an aquarium that is well suited for plants and looks aesthetically pleasing. As you suggested, I also like the Geisemann bulbs (sp?). 

There are a few posts on LED's on this forum as well as on the Planted Tank Forum (esp. the later). At this point in time, my analysis of the technology is that (1) it's still very new, (2) it's still very expensive, and (3) very much oriented toward salt water aquariums and not planted aquariums. This is important to realize as most LED's are being designed for salt water / reef tanks, meaning they are (1) **TOO** powerful for planted tanks and (2) do not emit the correct spectrum of light to make your plants look aesthetically pleasing. To me, the last point is the most important and why I won't be switching over to LED's anytime soon. 

(To be fair, however, there are some LED's being made for planted tanks, but you're going to have to really search for specific brands and light fixtures. Also, many people have different opinions about them, so you're going to just have to judge for yourself if you like the way your tank looks under certain LED light combinations...)


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Go with T5HO. Giessmann Midday and Aquaflora in combo (as they are meant to be used).

LEDs are not there yet for planted tanks.


----------

